# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Nuevo índice del foro

## Pulgas

Como veis, poco a poco seguimos introduciendo novedades.
Hoy le ha tocado el turno al contenido del Foro. *Hemos cambiado el índice* para agrupar las materias de una manera más lógica, accesible y ordenada.

Pero no queremos parar ahí.



Si os fijais, *hay dos subforos que antes no aparecían*.
Uno corresponde al *Laboratorio Mágico*, que va a ser una de las nuevas versiones del Área Secreta. Echad un vistazo, que ya se está colgando información y estamos convencidos de que va a suponer una pequeña revolución dentro del Foro: un espacio donde podremos aprender, compartir y charlar con mucha libertad.El otro el el que aglutinará toda la información concerniente al *Concurso de magiapotagia.com 2010*, que está en marcha y va avanzando a toda velocidad. Estad atentos, porque iremos colgando toda la información en los próximos días.Aún nos queda reajustar algunas cosillas: mover hilos de un subforo a otro, reestrucurar apartados...
Y, para más adelante, nuevas sorpresas que van navegando viento en popa y a toda vela.

 :Wink1:  *Os seguiremos contando*  :Wink1:

----------

